# Recommendations for wheel reburbs



## riskypicker (Apr 16, 2014)

*If this is the wrong area please move / let me know*

I have the BMW 403 19" wheels on my 3 series. Theyre well known for the lacquer failing around the centre caps and mine are no exceptions - despite being only 3 yrs old.

Im looking for somewhere that can refurb them (shamefully curbed one and 2 others have pothole dings) then powder coat them and also put a shamfer in the face where the centre caps go - have seen this done and makes a lot of sense so that water cant sit there.

I cant seem to get any local recommendations as it all seems to be "my mate does that cheap" rather than a professional that can offer the full service. I dont want to pay the earth but i dont expect it to be done cheap either.

So does anyone have first hand experience of anyone offering powder coat/refurb/machining, or at least the first two, anywhere near Peterborough?

Cheers


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Lepsons have a good reputation for high quality work and get a good review on here although I haven't used them personally.

They are in Gillingham, Kent, ME7 1YQ.

Alan W


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

What Alan says, second to none. 

Gonz.


----------



## Willows-dad (Jul 12, 2012)

Lepsons refurbed my wheels. Not cheap, but perfect.


----------



## riskypicker (Apr 16, 2014)

Thanks Alan - will look them up and give them a call


----------



## M4TT17 (Feb 3, 2013)

Still not close to you, but there's a place in Welwyn Garden City (down the A1 about an hour give or take) called AutoWiz

My brother got some Merc alloys refurbed and finished in a smoked chrome ad they look amazing.


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2017)

Another one here for Lepsons, local to me and I’ve seen a lot done by them, also brought wheels to them from further away to take into them.
Very very good at what they do!! Not just a small unit doing them either.


----------



## brooklandsracer (Mar 3, 2017)

Have a look at this place in Southend, I have been put on to them from someone I know and do a sound job for reasonable prices.
Link to the website here with full price list and examples of work.

http://www.rapid-wheels.co.uk/prices.asp


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

these guys
https://www.bcs-automotive.co.uk/alloy-wheel-refurbishment/nottingham

having seen some of there work first hand and also on social media via FB and insta it really is outstnading work.


----------



## Grin (Jun 13, 2012)

Lepsons again, but via VW, so I’m not even sure where they are! I had three wheels done on a Mk7 Golf Gti, so painted barrels and diamond cut face. Very happy with the result. My local VW and Audi send most wheel refurbs their way. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## riskypicker (Apr 16, 2014)

Mine are diamond cut now and it just seems that the lacquer cant adhere properly to the face as its so smooth. 

I think id rather go down the powder coated route. From the bike wheels / parts ive had done in the past it seems more durable.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

There is wheel genie in St Neots, Ace wheel refinishing in Huntingdon and Chris at Peterborough trim repairs can either paint on site or send them off to Pristine in MK


----------

